# Front suspension rattle



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NBrehm said:


> Not sure if this has been addressed here so If I am beating a dead horse please let me know.


There is a TSB for front suspension noise (#10381) listed in the TSB lite thread at the top of the Service forum (right above this thread). Have you checked to see if this TSB has been applied to your car? Here is the URL for the TSB Lite thread here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...nical-service-bulletins-tsb-lite-version.html

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

thanks, I'll look into it
-Nick


----------

